# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Кавер-группа Вы ЧЕ! - Живая музыка на свадьбе, юбилее, корпоративе

## Khlopser

Музыканты ВИА Вы ЧЕ! на высоком профессиональном уровне обслужат ваш праздник – свадьбу, юбилей, банкет, корпоративную вечеринку. В репертуаре хиты 70 – 80-х гг., рок-н-ролл, народная музыка, шансон, современная эстрада. 
Состав коллектива: Соло-гитара, Ритм-гитара, Бас-гитара, Клавиши, Барабаны.
Имеется собственная аппаратура, световое оборудование, транспорт.
Обеспечим качественный живой звук и отличное настроение. Работаем в Москве, в Подмосковье и в близлежащих областях. Веселитесь вместе с нами!
Поближе познакомиться с группой (посмотреть фото, видео, послушать демо-записи) можно на нашем сайте: http://www.vbl-che.narod.ru
vbl_che@mail.ru
тел. 8 963 787 00 14.

----------


## Khlopser

Популярная московская кавер группа ВИА Вы ЧЕ! предлагает для вашей свадьбы танцевальную программу, составленную из хитов отечественной и зарубежной эстрады.
Мы исполним для вас и ваших гостей любимые песни 70-х – 80-х – 90-х, а также современные поп и рок кавера.
Имеется обширный свадебный репертуар.
Состав коллектива: Соло-гитара, Ритм-гитара, Бас-гитара, Клавиши, Барабаны.
В наличии собственная аппаратура, световое оборудование, транспорт.
Обеспечим качественный живой звук и отличное настроение. Работаем в Москве, в Подмосковье и в близлежащих областях. Веселитесь вместе с нами!
Поближе познакомиться с группой (посмотреть фото, видео, послушать демо-записи, почитать отзывы наших клиентов) можно на нашем сайте: http://www.vbl-che.narod.ru

vbl_che@mail.ru

тел. 8 963 787 00 14

----------


## oleg99

"Отзыв появится после модерации..."-пишут на Вашем сайте,
-это как,- надо понимать,-что только хорошим мнением можно отзываться о Вас?!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
вообще-то не хотелось комментировать здесь,на форуме..-но с таким вызывающим названием..можно было-бы и поинтересней исполнить(хотя-бы поближе к оригиналу_или вырезать неудачные места),и почище спеть (особенно "бэки"(() :Ha: :biggrin:
_-а в остальном,-группа у вас хорошая..особенно название))
"малый"(рабочий) барабан-нормально звучит.

----------


## tolyanich

> и почище спеть особенно "бэки".


 С бэками  бяда  полная, да и  с вокалом  *косяк* , например на  слове  журавлей *косяк*:biggrin: и далеко не только ...



> _или вырезать неудачные места


Наоборот молодцы  всё по чесноку, рабочая запись  без всяких вырезаний и т.д..  Вообще  запись  конечно  неудачная, бас замыленый , видеоператор  тоже зря метался вокруг по залу, звук плавает и т.д

----------


## Khlopser

Уважаемые "фонерные" шептуны! Ну что Вы так разволновались? Во-первых, я никого не просил комментировать наше видео, во-вторых, мы с вами не конкуренты, т. к. выступаем совершенно в разных весовых категориях.
Тем не менее отвечаю. Сначала первому:
- Отзывы на нашем сайте модерируются прежде всего, чтобы не допустить орфографических неточностей (хочется, чтобы всё было грамотно), а также, чтобы не допустить откровенной рекламы.
Если Вы внимательно ознакомились с отзывами, то по содержанию они самые разнообразные. Я добавил бы и Ваш критический отзыв, если бы он соответствовал главному критерию раздела, в котором собраны отзывы людей (наших заказчиков), для которых мы пели и играли, и которые воочию могли оценить нашу работу - это именно отзывы о наших выступлениях, а не о демо-материале, собранном на сайте и других ресурсах! 
А что может быть лучшей оценкой, чем повторное приглашение нашего коллектива одними и теми же людьми, а также их знакомыми (бывало, что и в третий раз и в четвертый приглашали).
Теперь обоим:
- Что касается бэков, то никакой лажи, кроме как по динамическому балансу, в них нет, т.е. кое-где второй голос возвышается над первым, но это не наша вина , а звукооператора, т.к. на сцене были другие ощущения (кто работал живьем, тот поймет).
Согласен, есть места, где вокал, как вы говорите, "косячит". Могу только сказать, что отработать 2-часовой живой сет, на тембре, нормальным большим голосом и 15 минут прошептать под минус - это все-таки разные вещи.
За 10 лет работы в Ансамбле имени Александрова, которая продолжается до сих пор, довелось выступать с самыми разными большими и не очень артистами, и, поверьте, гораздо большее уважение вызывает тот, кто слегка лажанул, но от души и вживую, чем тот, кто чисто прозвучал, открывая рот под запись.
И напоследок о качестве видео - конечно, всегда лучшим качеством будет отличаться видео "фонерного" выступления, а в живом звуке всегда будут какие-то недочеты, поэтому и слушать его лучше вживую, а магнитофон можно и дома под пиво послушать.
Никого не хотел обидеть. Всем привет!

----------


## ast1

> выступаем совершенно в разных весовых категориях.


Тут вы правы.:biggrin:
Отработал более 20 лет в живой команде,но,простите меня очень уж местами лажаете,даже вживую нельзя так.
Сам не без греха......но, *"ну оооочень большие!!!"*(С)
Видео местами понравилось. :Aga: 
Успехов вам  по-жизни и в музыке. :Pivo: :smile:

----------


## tolyanich

> Уважаемые "фонерные" шептуны! Ну что Вы так разволновались? Во-первых, я никого не просил комментировать наше видео, во-вторых, мы с вами не конкуренты, т. к. выступаем совершенно в разных весовых категориях.


:biggrin:И кто  здесь разволновался?
И откуда  знаете  что фанерные и что шептуны?  :Vah: :biggrin:Прежде чем писать хоть поинтересовались бы с  кем общаетесь.(Это я  про oleg99 прежде  всего, он  ваш коллега) А насчёт весовых категорий это да. Если за некоторых  "караочныхо шептунов " люди платят больше   чем за   кавер группу (посмотрел ваши расценки на  сайте) значит  группа не в  той  категории:wink:
Деньги -вот главный показатель того чего  стоит  работа.Ну  и  это конечно тоже:


> А что может быть лучшей оценкой, чем повторное приглашение нашего коллектива одними и теми же людьми, а также их знакомыми (бывало, что и в третий раз и в четвертый приглашали).


Но..Могу  сказать  что у нас тоже  много постоянных клиентов  многолетней давности, от 3-до 9 лет :Aga: :biggrin: Ну  и что?
Не факт  что они просто ничего лучше  не слышали по-этому  нас  и зовут.Просто привыкли их устривает и всё. Не 100% показатль нашего профессионализма.



> Что касается бэков, то никакой лажи, кроме как по динамическому балансу, в них нет, т.е. кое-где второй голос возвышается над первым, но это не наша вина , а звукооператора, т.к. на сцене были другие ощущения (кто работал живьем, тот поймет).


Так  и я  о том же.В записи лажи больше   чем музыки, давайте будем  объективны, а  как  оно звучало в  живую мы судить не можем, может и неплохо. Да  и  почти  не сомневаюсь что с удовольствием послушал бы  вас вживую, но  эта  запись...Всё выше  сказано. 




> Могу только сказать, что отработать 2-часовой живой сет, на тембре, нормальным большим голосом и 15 минут прошептать под минус - это все-таки разные вещи.


 Не профессиональная реакция  на здоровую критику  коллега.А вживую работали  и по 4-8 часов почти нонстопом да  и  под минус не шепчем и не по 15 минут, а  как правило по  40-60 и без  смены вокалистов




> И напоследок о качестве видео - конечно, всегда лучшим качеством будет отличаться видео "фонерного" выступления, а в живом звуке всегда будут какие-то недочеты, поэтому и слушать его лучше вживую


Здесь согласен,


> а магнитофон можно и дома под пиво послушать.
> Никого не хотел обидеть.


 Похоже что хотели:biggrin:



> Всем привет!


Удачи

----------


## Khlopser

Посмотрел ВИДЕО от ast1. Нормально. Правда крамольная мысль закралась (наверно ошибаюсь) - как-то картинка местами не совпадает с вокалом.

Хотелось бы увидеть видео от tolyanich, только настоящее.

И хотелось бы больше терпимости, мы у вас кусок хлеба изо рта не вынимаем.

----------


## igord

*Khlopser*,

Не хотел отписываться: за живаго уже заслуживаете уважения, но, цеплять не надо было...
Ссылка на звукача в плане вокала - это те самые яйца у танцора... Инструменталистам-то по определению нужно петь чище и интонировать точнее...
Доли едут... значит, репетируете от случая к случаю...
Для самоделок - ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО!!! Выше всяких похвал!!!
Для профессионалов - оЧЧЧень средненько!!!!!
Хотя драйв вроде есть, так, что для подбухавшей публики - просто супер!!!
УДАЧИ!!!


Критика ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО по делу!!! Действительно не хотел обидеть: нас: кто живьём, и так мало..!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> И хотелось бы больше терпимости


Терпимости к чему? Вас же  шептунами никто не обзывал?:biggrin:




> Хотелось бы увидеть видео от tolyanich, только настоящее.


Нету  видео, точней есть на дисках если поискать, но   не умею  видео резать, да  и не нужно это мне пока. Кто меня вживую слышал, а на форуме таких немало- тот знает что я и  больной  и пьяный лажаю редко( мы в реале  иногда  собираемся  попить-попеть..)  До 0.5 литра  коньяка говорят не  заметно что пил, а дальше не знаю:biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Критика ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО по делу!!! Действительно не хотел обидеть:


 Так  и я  не хотел. Тем более   это скорей  критика выставленного видео  чем критика  группы. Просто иногда такое  видео может послжить антирекламой. А плохого думаю здесь никто друг другу  не желает

----------


## Khlopser

Блин! По поводу репетиций в точку - не репетируем вообще. Собираемся на мероприятие и играем песни, которые сидят в памяти, на слуху. Не потому что такие крутые, нет возможности - в группе двое москвичей и двое калужан и один селятинец. К тому же у каждого основная профессиональная деятельность тоже музыкальная, но не эта. Сразу несколько членов коллектива бывает отсутствуют в стране в связи с гастролями. 
Но самое главное, никогда не позиционируем себя как супер-пупер профессионалы именно в этом деле, зато у нас на выступлениях нет равнодушных - веселье и танцы до упаду гарантируем всегда, так и происходит.
В любом случае, спасибо. Ваш отзыв наиболее дельный.

----------


## tolyanich

> Ваш отзыв наиболее дельный


Репетировать  вы больше не  станете, а вот видео  новое  более  удачное  записать наверно есть смысл. Я уже тоже подумываю записаться

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Но самое главное, никогда не позиционируем себя как супер-пупер профессионалы


Ну  вы  чё?!:biggrin: Надо позиционировать и стремиться к заявленным позициям.Музыканты-то хорошие.Это мы шептуны фонерные, нам рости некуда,разве что фонеру на ДСП поменять:biggrin:Кстати  мы вам тему поднимаем, так  сказать пиар бесплатный, но если хотите  могу  удалить весь флуд и критику

----------


## igord

*Khlopser*,

Ну, вот и славно!!!  :Ok: 
Хоть время от времени хотя бы пойте без инструментов, чтоб друг друга слышать!!! :biggrin:
А насчёт драйва я сказал.
УДАЧИ!!! ПАРНАСА!!! БАНКЕТОВ!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> Хоть время от времени хотя бы пойте без инструментов, чтоб друг друга слышать!!!


Без барабанщика. Это он виноват:biggrin:

----------


## igord

> Без барабанщика. Это он виноват:biggrin:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

...вот ты язва и флудер..!!!  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Khlopser

Для tolyanich :

Не-не! Музыканты мы плохие, не чета некоторым. И стоим ровно столько, сколько стоим (по деньгам, я имею в виду). Ну, и что! Пусть вас заказывают за большие деньги, а мы сыграем и споем (уж как можем) за маленькие. 
А может, есть люди, которые любят плохих музыкантов и готовы их заказывать, вот значит мы именно для них. На чужое не претендуем.
И барабанщик ни в чем не виноват. В нашем коллективе все очень большие друзья, которые знакомы друг с другом сто лет. Благодаря этому и играем вместе вот так, на любительском уровне. А с другими и не надо, только с этими.
Да, а за пиар спасибо огромное! Не надо ничего удалять! Пусть другим неповадно будет видео свое гов...ное выставлять.

----------


## igord

> Для tolyanich :
> 
> Не-не! Музыканты мы плохие, не чета некоторым. И стоим ровно столько, сколько стоим (по деньгам, я имею в виду). Ну, и что! Пусть вас заказывают за большие деньги, а мы сыграем и споем (уж как можем) за маленькие. 
> А может, есть люди, которые любят плохих музыкантов и готовы их заказывать, вот значит мы именно для них. На чужое не претендуем.
> И барабанщик ни в чем не виноват. В нашем коллективе все очень большие друзья, которые знакомы друг с другом сто лет. Благодаря этому и играем вместе вот так, на любительском уровне. А с другими и не надо, только с этими.
> Да, а за пиар спасибо огромное! Не надо ничего удалять! Пусть другим неповадно будет видео свое гов...ное выставлять.


Не заводись!
Подначивают вас по доброму... не воспринимай так...  :Aga: 
Если у нас по серьёзному битва начинается - места мало всем становится... :biggrin:
Если разобраться - критика-то конструктивная!!! Запишете более качественное видео - вам же будет лучше!!!  :Aga: 
А стёб?? Ну, он и есть стёб!!!
Ты ж музыкант - улыбнись!!!  :Pivo:

----------


## Khlopser

А я о чем?
Сам прикалываюсь :wink:
Чего языком не почесать в свободное время? :smile:
Все равно каждый будет продолжать заниматься своим делом, кто бы что не говорил.
Вообще группа у нас очень позитивная и стараемся даже недоброжелателям желать всего хорошего. 
Критику тоже воспринимаем. Еще раз простите, если ЧЁ не так сказал.  :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

> никогда не позиционируем себя как супер-пупер профессионалы именно в этом деле


а ВЫ ЧЁ?!-тогда для чего?!-чтобы народ "шокировать"?-типа и не смейте в нас сомневаться!?? :Vah: :biggrin:-не парьте 
мОзги!-будьте скромнее,и никто вам слова не скажет!!




> Никого не хотел обидеть. 
> 
> Похоже что хотели


-Я тоже это заметил..
 товарисчу адекватно и аргументированно объяснили все + и - сы его видеоролика..-а он давай_"обзываться"..как психически неуравновешенный.. :frown::biggrin:

----------


## igord

> А я о чем?
> Сам прикалываюсь :wink:
> Чего языком не почесать в свободное время? :smile:
> Все равно каждый будет продолжать заниматься своим делом, кто бы что не говорил.
> Вообще группа у нас очень позитивная и стараемся даже недоброжелателям желать всего хорошего. 
> Критику тоже воспринимаем. Еще раз простите, если ЧЁ не так сказал.


Да, ладно...
Не теряйся, тусуйся здесь почаще, причем не только в своей теме... во всем разберешься!!!  :Pivo:  :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*oleg99*,
 Ладно, Олеж, не наезжай: коллега всё-таки, не какой-нибудь "арт-директор из шашлычки"... :biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Ладно, Олеж, не наезжай: коллега всё-таки, не какой-нибудь "арт-директор из шашлычки"...


-Я пока "сочинял",-вы всё и высказали за меня,
а то получается,что Я всю кашу и заварил..вроде-бы первый отписАлся по теме? :Vah: :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

*Khlopser*,
Главное  не теряйте юмор, и всё будет хорошо.Насчёт барабанщика  кстати  тоже пошутил, но что-то вы всё напрягаетесь ,  говорили 


> Уважаемые "фонерные" шептуны! Ну что Вы так разволновались?


 а сами что? Расслабьтесь и вливайтесь  в  наш добрый коллектив:biggrin: :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Еще раз простите, если ЧЁ не так сказал.


И  Вы меня простите ежели чё не так сказал

----------


## Khlopser

:Pivo:  Вливаюсь.

----------


## ast1

> Правда крамольная мысль закралась (наверно ошибаюсь) - как-то картинка местами не совпадает с вокалом.


С видео-то работать пробовали?Разрежьте видеофайл на несколько частей(по песням),ужмите его и посм*О*трите ,что получится. :Aga: 
Записи живые,народ,знакомый со мной не даст,спи...,то есть сказать неправду.:biggrin:
Когда  дома пишусь,там написано,что ДОМА.:smile:
Ладно проехали.:biggrin: :Pivo: Запишите более качественное видео (хотя бы звук с пульта возьмите),результат будет сааФФсем другой. :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

*Khlopser*,
 :br:

----------


## ast1

> Без барабанщика. Это он виноват


Да,он подлец !!Помню с первым распрощались,взяли Ямаху. :Tu:

----------


## Khlopser

:br: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Пора сделать наоборот. Пусть Ямаха своим прямым делом занимается. Как без сердца-то обойтись? Сплошные искусственные органы остались.

----------


## ast1

> Сплошные искусственные органы остались.


Оставшиеся живые хотят хорошо кушать,а  искуственные не пьют и мозХ не трахаютЪ,что немаловажно .:biggrin:
Наигрался я живьем,есть конечно ностальгия,но чаще с тошнотой.:wink:
Кстати есть видео наше 1989 года,все никак не доберусь с видеокассеты перегнать.

----------


## tolyanich

> Да,он подлец !!Помню с первым распрощались,взяли Ямаху.


:biggrin:
У нас  такая же фигня только у  нас   с барабанщиками постоянно разные проблемы были.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> а искуственные не пьют и мозХ не трахаютЪ,что немаловажно


Блин,  не  стал  говорить какие  проблемы, а проблемы оказывается  одинаковые у нас были

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Пора сделать наоборот. Пусть Ямаха своим прямым делом занимается. Как без сердца-то обойтись?


А  мы  давно не   с ямахами а со студийными музыкантами  работаем, главное  глаза закрыть и воображение включть и они как будто рядом:biggrin:А  если серьёзно, то  хочется  конечно живаго поработать, но тех составов  уже  не соберёшь все по разным городам   занимаются  кто  чем, а как с новыми людьми что-то организовывать даже не знаю. Да  и уровень уже давно не тот. Поздно наверно начинать

----------


## Khlopser

Как интересно все-таки музыкальный мир устроен. Разных людей тошнит от совершенно противоположных вещей, почти как в еде. В ней тоже каждого от разных блюд мутит.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Никогда не поздно новый путь начинать...
Как поется в хорошей старой песне Барыкина.

----------


## tolyanich

> Никогда не поздно новый путь начинать.


Да  теоретически согласен, но больше уже не о себе и своих удовольствиях приходится думать, а о детях. Так  что  не не до  экспериментов.  Для  меня  музыка это в первую очередь работа( от слова заработать), хоть и любимая
ЗЫ: флуд всё-таки удалю потом:biggrin:

----------


## Khlopser

Зря! Флуд - двигатель прогресса!

----------


## Тик Так

*Khlopser*,
Как сдесь уже сказали по поводу репетиций - не помешалобы репетировать больше,в частности вокалисту - причем без музыки,отдельно ото всех, хорошенько..
Голос достойный,но поработать и окультурить было бы не лишним..
И девушки певицы, в вашем коллективе явно нехватает,как-то пресновато с одним мужским вокалом..Все ИМХО..
А так..не плохо - молодцы!!:)

----------


## Khlopser

Спасибо за совет. Немного непонятен смысл слова "окультурить". Хотелось бы поясней. 
А репетировать, как уже говорилось, нет возможности. При этом певец репетирует ежедневно по 4 часа, правда в другом коллективе - ансамбле Александрова.
Что касается певицы, то таковая имеется и, в случае необходимости (желание клиента), привлекается. Это Ирина Висмут из группы (дуэта) "Ода" - http://rutube.ru/tracks/1892571.html...0f27020de7c03b
В любом случае, большое спасибо за совет и проявленный интерес.  :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Немного непонятен смысл слова "окультурить".


СПЕТЬ ТАК ЧТОБ и СНОБУ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!:biggrin:
Раскладка дурацкая

----------


## Khlopser

Понятно. Над этим как раз постоянно работаем, придумываем разные варианты. К сожалению опробывать приходится прямо на выступлениях... Бывает, не очень удачно.
Но ведь не ошибается только тот, кто ничего не делает, а мы все-таки что-то пытаемся.
Спасибо!

----------


## tolyanich

> Немного непонятен смысл слова "окультурить".


Это значит  окультизма немного в интонации добавить. И про косяк  нужо петь понимая что такое  косяк, побольше души и смысла в слово "косяк"

----------


## Khlopser

:Ok:

----------


## Тик Так

> Спасибо за совет. Немного непонятен смысл слова "окультурить". Хотелось бы пояснить


Смысл в том,что не хватает проф. оккуратного звучания в голосе, различной техники пения..тоесть не хватает "блеска",отшлифованности исполнения..
А вот ваши девочки из "Ода" - супер класс!!что зря сказать!!
Вот обратите внимание на то,как звучат они (кстати ведь тоже вживую,да еще небось и волнение половину сил съело)- там и культура звука(верха отлично звучат)и техники (когда меняется "окрас" голоса,в том числе и с переходом на микст,ну и использование милизмов  )хватает..:)
К музыкантам притензий нет..:)

----------


## Aleksandr1

*Khlopser*,

Я бы посоветовал не слушать наши советы, :biggrin: а оставаться такими какие вы есть! :Ok: 
В вас полно доброй искренности - это немаловажно.  :Aga:

----------


## Тик Так

> *Khlopser*,
> 
> Я бы посоветовал не слушать наши советы, :biggrin: а оставаться такими какие вы есть!
> В вас полно доброй искренности - это немаловажно.


Можно и не слушать..:)

----------


## tolyanich

> Я бы посоветовал не слушать наши советы,


А то мы из вас шептунов   фанерных сделаем постепенно:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Злые жестокие флудеры... штоб вы все были здоровы... :Aga: :biggrin:
*Khlopser*,
Многие из нас с удовольствием работали бы в "живой звук"...
Но по нынешним временам это - дорогое удовольствие...
Как минимум, надо иметь хорошо оплачиваемую основную работу, чтобы живым составом в том же кабаке работать - вчетвером-впятером вряд ли в обычном кабаке на жизнь заработаешь. Гарантию, достойную живого состава, хозяева платить не хотят. Потому и работаем в основном дуэтами. А раньше, помницца, живаго неплохо выдавали. Моя Нонна в Харькове в серьёзном составе играла (харьковский состав Черенкова) - клавишница от бога))). Мой бывший коллектив практически весь здесь, на форуме.
Это Рара (Ильдар, вокал-клавиши), юат (Толя, вокал-клавиши, саксофон), я (бас-гитара, вокал). Только барабанщик, к сожалению, не может присутствовать здесь по зрению - почти не видит...
Харрррошие бабки поднимали в 1989-1992 году))).

----------


## tolyanich

> Это Рара (Ильдар, вокал-клавиши)





> Толя, вокал-клавиши, саксофон





> Моя Нонна - клавишница от бога))


Ну это понятно, если  одна подсидела в твоём коллективе сразу двух клавишников Ильдара  и Толю    :biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> Ну это понятно, если  одна подсидела в твоём коллективе сразу двух клавишников Ильдара  и Толю


Да нет)))
Это было в разные периоды жизни)))

----------


## tolyanich

> Да нет)))
> Это было в разные периоды жизни)))


Я понял. Ты сменил ориентацию и наступил другой  период жизни:biggrin:

Я тоже променял клавишницу, гитариста и барабанщика на Олю. Напарница от Бога:biggrin: :Oj: :biggrin:
А    сам я  по большей части  на басухе раньше лабал и  вокал, бэк вокал. Но иногда  приходилось перестраиваться, в зависимости от того  кого нет, на  всём поиграл. Тогда уровень другой  был ,  сложного не  играли. Потом   года два один с самоиграйкой по танцам и свадьбам. Потом  певицы пошли. Потом снова до гитариста доросли.Самоиграйка+ гитарист неплохой  вариант был. Но гитарист уехал в Москву с Анитой Цой работать и тут появились минидиски...:biggrin:
А ещё  у  меня был школьный ВИА. Много пацанов приобщил и девчёнки школьницы которые  пели  в ансамле  музылища  уже позаканчивали .
Так  что им и карты  в руки.  Молодым везде у нас дорога:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> Но гитарист уехал в Москву с Анитой Цой работать


Стоп!
Кто был гитарист? Виталик??

----------


## tolyanich

> Стоп!
> Кто был гитарист? Виталик??


Нет Сергей. Виталик(Сухов) клавишник, аранжировщик, автор песен .
Они  оба    земляки Саши Дудкина кстати и  он их  100 лет знает  :Aga: 
Давно так  не флудил:biggrin:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Они оба земляки Саши Дудкина


Тоже м. Бабушкинская?!! :Vah: 
:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Тоже м. Бабушкинская?!!
> :biggrin:


Нет, метро бабаевская:biggrin:(бабай по узбекски дедушка  а  не бабушка) :Aga:

----------


## Annon

> Виталик(Сухов) клавишник, аранжировщик, автор песен


Ага, точно!
Я с ним в 1997 году общался - он как раз к Аните собирался работать))).

----------


## tolyanich

*Annon*,
Мир тесен:smile: Он  таки собрался, а потом  и гитариста подтянул. Переманила  Анита  моего гитариста:biggrin: Хотя платят звёзды  музыкантам 50-100 $ за концерт :Tu: (Клавишник Билана  мне рассказывал и не только он) Рассценки видимо  стандартные

----------


## Khlopser

Музыкальное оформление свадьбы, живая музыка на свадьбе, ансамбль на свадьбу
Торжество, свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив?
Мы - кавер-группа, которая любит и умеет играть хорошо, БЕЗ ПОМОЩИ ноутбука.
Состав коллектива: Соло-гитара, Ритм-гитара, Бас-гитара, Клавиши, Барабаны.
Свадьба без музыкантов? Вы Чё!
ВИДЕО





















Все, что в жизни есть у меня - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvv6tLFmus4 
Летчик - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-1vsxC15XQ 
Снилось мне - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhY7eiBLfyg 
Добрый вечер, Москва - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GgkjGp3X-g 
Есть только миг - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3g-V-XVqac 
Выступление на корпоративном празднике - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfF3LxnqZ10 
Выступление в клубе - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05zBZaogTYQ

----------


## Khlopser

Хотите пригласить музыкантов на праздник? Вам нужна музыка на свадьбу, юбилей, корпоратив и танцы до упаду под живой ансамбль? Музыкальный коллектив Группа Вы ЧЕ! предлагает  музыкальное сопровождение праздничных мероприятий и торжеств - свадеб, юбилеев, банкетов, корпоративных вечеринок.
Живая группа на праздник, свадьбу, банкет, юбилей, корпоратив – это круто и современно.
Группа Вы ЧЕ! исполнит для Вас и для гостей Вашего праздника лучшие хиты отечественной и зарубежной эстрады, хиты 70-х, 80-х, 90-х, 2000-х.
Подробная информация об ансамбле на нашем сайте - *Музыканты на праздник Группа Вы ЧЕ!*

тел. 8 963 7870014, 8 901 1856429, vbl_che@mail.ru
*
ВИДЕО Музыканты на праздник Группа Вы ЧЕ!:*

----------


## tolyanich

Сергей, не нужно создавать темы-клоны  :Nono:  :Smile3:

----------


## Khlopser

OK. Не буду. Предыдущая с каким-то обрезанным заголовком получилась.

----------


## Khlopser

- живая музыка в чистом виде, без каких-либо примесей, абсолютно100-процентный
живой звук, ВИА в лучших традициях жанра;
- обширный и разнообразный репертуар;
- мужской и женский вокал;
- высокий профессионализм музыкантов;
- наличие собственной аппаратуры, транспорта;
- масса положительных отзывов об ансамбле на Официальном сайте группы Вы
ЧЁ! и различных праздничных и свадебных форумах;
- большое количество видео-материалов с выступлениями группы Вы ЧЁ!,
наглядно демонстрирующих нашу работу;
- гибкая репертуарная политика – всегда рады подготовить по желанию клиента
несколько новых песен, ранее не входивших в наш репертуар;
- мобильность коллектива – запросто самостоятельно выезжаем на расстояния до
300 километров от Москвы вместе со всей аппаратурой;
- выступаем живьем и в помещениях, и на свежем воздухе;
- демократичные цены.

----------


## Khlopser

Программа каждого мероприятия выстраивается с учетом пожеланий клиента.
Получив наш репертуарный список, клиент сам может составить программу
выступления группы, при этом мы предоставляем ему право добавить 2 – 3 песни,
которые он хотел бы услышать в нашем исполнении или спеть сам в нашем
сопровождении, но которых на данный момент нет в нашем репертуаре. К назначенному
сроку эти песни будут нами подготовлены.

----------


## Khlopser

Нас часто спрашивают: "В чем смысл названия нашей группы?"
Для того, чтобы понять смысл названия группы Вы ЧЕ!, 
следует окунуться в атмосферу наших выступлений, 
внимательно всмотреться в галерею наших фотографий, 
познакомиться с нами лично.

----------


## Khlopser

Считаем, что самый главный критерий, по которому клиент выбирает группу Вы ЧЁ! на свадьбу, 
это живая музыка в чистом виде, без каких-либо примесей, абсолютный 100-процентный живой звук,
 ВИА в лучших традициях жанра.
Кроме того, можно отметить следующие важные факторы, говорящие в пользу 
приглашения нашей группы:

- обширный и разнообразный репертуар, 
- мужской и женский вокал, 
- высокий профессионализм музыкантов,
- наличие собственной аппаратуры, транспорта, 
- масса положительных отзывов об ансамбле на Официальном сайте группы Вы ЧЁ!  и различных праздничных и свадебных форумах,
- большое количество видео-материалов с выступлениями группы Вы ЧЁ!, наглядно демонстрирующих нашу работу,
- гибкая репертуарная политика – всегда рады подготовить по желанию клиента несколько новых песен, ранее не входивших в наш репертуар,
- мобильность коллектива – запросто самостоятельно выезжаем на расстояния до 300 километров от Москвы вместе со всей аппаратурой,
- выступаем живьем и в помещениях, и на свежем воздухе,
- демократичные цены.

----------


## Khlopser



----------


## Khlopser



----------


## Khlopser

Пригласите группу Вы Че - это музыкальное, зажигательное выступление на юбилей, корпоратив, свадьбу, Новый год, зажигательную вечеринку в клубе. Это развлечение гостей на свадьбе, корпоративной вечеринке, юбилее, празднике. Вы Че - это идеальная находка для организаторов мероприятий, которые хотят получить к себе на праздник сразу всё: кавер группу, аппаратуру, свет, артистов по реальным ценам без накруток.
В программе:
Кавер-версии песен на хиты 50-х, 60-х,70-х,80-х, 90-х г годов в стиле диско-рок, кинофильмов, песни из репертуара советскихи зарубежных групп, песни виа 60 70 80:  Земляне, Весёлые ребята, Синяя Птица, Цветы, Pink Floyd, The Beatles,старые песни о главном, дискотека 80, и другие песни 50-х, 60-х,70-х,80-х, 90-х г годов в авторских аранжировках  или один в один.

Сумасшедшая энергетика! Танцуют все! Не навязчивое общение с публикой! Эмоции от нас только положительные! Впечатления от Вы ЧЕ на всю жизнь!

----------


## OlegVeschiy

Не в обиду будет сказано, но репертуар у вас на любителя. Молодежь вы точно не привлечете таким исполнением

----------


## Khlopser

> Не в обиду будет сказано, но репертуар у вас на любителя. Молодежь вы точно не привлечете таким исполнением


Да чего ж тут обидного?  :Derisive:  Мы и сами далеко не молодежь, угождать молодежи не собираемся и прекрасно сознаем, на кого наш репертуар рассчитан.
Хотя... Три недели назад выступали на Дне района Куркино, была в основном молодежь, которая прекрасно оттянулась под наш репертуар...
Ниже документальное тому подтверждение  :Aga: 

*Highway to hell (AC/DC кавер, Куркино 2018)*

----------

alla-mus (08.04.2020)

----------


## Khlopser

*Кавер-группа на праздник ВИА Вы ЧЕ! - Needles and Pins (Smokie кавер)*

----------

alla-mus (08.04.2020)

----------


## Khlopser

*Кавер-группа Вы ЧЕ! - Ooby-Dooby (CCR cover)*

----------

alla-mus (08.04.2020)

----------


## smEllis

крутые группы)

----------

